# معلومة عن زيت الغاليلاون المقدس



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

+        ما هو الغاليلاون        + :t14:​

+قد نسمع انه قد تم تقديس زيت الميرون والغاليلاون . فما هو الغاليلاون ؟ وما هو استعماله ؟ وكيف يتكون ؟ومامعنى تقديسه ؟


( الجواب )


+ كلمة غاليلاون مشتقة من كلمتين يونانيتين مدمجتين معا ، ومعناها زيت البهجة أو زيت الفرح أو زيت التهليل .


+ وهو الزيت الذى يدهن به الإنسان قبل عماده ، فى طقس جحد الشيطان ، ووظيفته أنه يمنع عن المدهون الأرواح المضلة والتى تحاول عرقلة الإيمان أو تغرس فى المعمد ( إن كان كبيرا ) أفكار التجديف ......إلخ


+ ويقول الكاهن عندما يدهن الطفل بزيت الغاليلاون :


" أدهنك بزيت الفرح .... لتغرس فى شجرة الزيتون الحلوة من قبل عمادك " .


+ وقديما كانت الكنيسة تدهن به الموعو ظين المقبلين إلى الإيمان ، الذين تعدهم للإستنارة واقتبال سر المعمودية . 


ولذلك كان يسمى زيت مسحة ووعظ .


+ أما تركيب الغاليلاون ، فهو يتركب من ثلاثة أشياء 


1) زيت الزيتون النقى .​
2) أتفال الطبخات الأربع لزيت الزيتون المقدس ، وتشمل فى طبخاتنا الحاليه 23ماده من مواد الميرون المقدس .

3) خميرة الغاليلاون القديمة التى توضع على طبخة الغاليلاون بغلى أتفال الميرون مع زيت الزيتون 


+ ويصلى على الغاليلاون صلاة خاصة بتقديسه ، تتلى عليه بعد الصلاة على الميرون ، ويشترك فيها مع قداسة البابا الآباء الأساقفة . ثم يرشم قداسة البابا الغاليلاون ، كما سبق له رشم الميرون .​

+ وقديما كان يمسح بهذا الزيت ، زيت الفرح ، الملوك والكهنة . لأن المسحة القديمة التى أمر بها الرب بها موسى النبى ، كانت تتكون من بعض مواد الميرون كما ورد فى ( خر 30 ) وطبغا يختلف عنها الميرون فى أنه اضيفت اليه الأطياب والحنوط التى كانت على جسد المسيح . وهذه لم تكن موجودة فى العهد القديم طبعا ، وفى هذه يختلف الميرون عن الغاليلاون .......​​

:36_22_25: :36_22_25: ​


----------



## فادية (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومة عن زيت الغاليلاون المقدس*

موضوع جميل عزيزي 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

